# Secret Santa Sign-Up!



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

SS 2014 has now closed for sign up! If your name isn't on the list and you think it should be, I need to hear from you before the end of today. This is your last chance to check, or to amend your options. I will not be accepting new submissions from this point forward.

Here's the final list of those who will be taking part.

Ali71
Alison Foy
Alixtaylor
Aubrie33
Azriel391
Blackcats 
Britt
Broccoli
Buttons1
Canine K9
Carly87: I promise, my selection will be totally random for myself!
Catcoonz
Chillicat
Clairescats
Dagny0823
Daisysmomma
Dumpling
Finfendy
Flev
GingerNinja
HollynChris
Huckybuck
IndiandPupppy
Jackie99
Jaimeandbree
Jannor
Jasminex
Jellypi3
Jesther (TBC)
Jiskifet
JordanRose
Joy84
Kcabrera3
Lizzieandloca
Lumabuma
Lymorelynn
Maiaetta
MERLIN12
MinkyMadam
moggy14
MollyMilo
Mudgekin
Nightkitten
Oliviarussian
Pipje
Ragdollsfriend
Rubythedog
Sashski
Shikoku
Shoshanna
Smoosh
Sophiebee
Susan M
Treaclesmum


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Thanks for organising this Carly.

I'm a little confused though, I'm so sorry. 

What constitutes a 'gift'? Could one 'gift' include a box full of smaller goodies? Or is one 'gift' literally one item?


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

I have just emailed 

I assumed you meant the address we want our own gifts posted to, i.e. our own address? How do we know who we are going to send to? Will you be letting us know after the closing date when everyone has signed up?


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Email sent!

Hope I remembered everything!

Thanks for doing this Carly xx


----------



## Blackcats (Apr 13, 2013)

So is option 2 how much you are happy to spend on someone? And that is for one household? How do you pick who we send our gifts to?


----------



## Shikoku (Dec 16, 2013)

Sorry I'm a little confused about the two gift option  
If you choose to send two gifts would that be to two different households or the same one? 
If it is two gifts for different households then would you receive two gifts back?


----------



## MinkyMadam (Apr 12, 2014)

I've emailed though like others, not sure I fully understand the rules!
Must say though, normally I curse any mention of anything Christmas related before mid-November as I hate the lengthy build up, but I'm strangely excited about this!! :yesnod::thumbup::lol:


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Shikoku said:


> Sorry I'm a little confused about the two gift option
> If you choose to send two gifts would that be to two different households or the same one?
> If it is two gifts for different households then would you receive two gifts back?


Yes 2 gifts means to 2 different households and you would in return receive 2 gifts back from different households


----------



## Blackcats (Apr 13, 2013)

oliviarussian said:


> Yes 2 gifts means to 2 different households and you would in return receive 2 gifts back from different households


So does that mean twenty per household?

Ah, this is so confusing.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Blackcats said:


> So does that mean twenty per household?
> 
> Ah, this is so confusing.


Either £5 per household (option 1) or £15 - 20 per household (option 2), or 1 of each.


----------



## Blackcats (Apr 13, 2013)

Jiskefet said:


> Either £5 per household (option 1) or £15 - 20 per household (option 2), or 1 of each.


Can I not choose ten pound for a household with one cat

Or

Thirty for a big household with a lot of cats

Or ten pound each for three household with one or two cats?


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Blackcats said:


> Can I not choose ten pound for a household with one cat
> 
> Or
> 
> ...


Dem's not in the rules!


----------



## Blackcats (Apr 13, 2013)

Shoshannah said:


> Dem's not in the rules!


I know. I know. 

Just want to make it fair.

So I can't be in an option to send to two households with a budget of £15 each or £30 for one household where there are lots of cats so the cost is evened out?


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Blackcats said:


> Can I not choose ten pound for a household with one cat
> 
> Or
> 
> ...


:lol::lol: No you can't!!!! You'll give Carly a fit!!

You don't get the option to chose the household, that gets done by Carly by randomly pulling names out of a hat (or something similar) You spend the same amount of money if the person you are matched with has 1 cat or 8 cats


----------



## Aubrie30 (Aug 10, 2014)

Email sent. Hope I've done it right!


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Short answer? No, you can't. That would be a nightmare to organise as then I'd have to match people based on how much they were willing to spend, otherwise it wouldn't be fair. Please, play nice and play by the rules!

Shosh, 1 gift can be a box full of goodies or a single item. That's your choice. One gift is literally whatever you send to your SS recipient.

As has happened every other year, and as stated in the original post, you will be given your secret santa, i.e the person you are sending to, at the end of October/beginning of November. I'll randomly select and match people within the two tiers so that all the £5 people get a £5 SS and all the £20 people get a £15-20 SS.


----------



## Blackcats (Apr 13, 2013)

Right. So if I picked option 2 - two households. How much am I allowed to spend.

As I would hate to not have enough money if the two household has lots of kitties and there aren't enough pressies to go round.

My budget will be thirty, push fourty.

What option do you think I should go for?


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

carly87 said:


> Short answer? No, you can't. That would be a nightmare to organise as then I'd have to match people based on how much they were willing to spend, otherwise it wouldn't be fair. Please, play nice and play by the rules!
> 
> Shosh, 1 gift can be a box full of goodies or a single item. That's your choice. One gift is literally whatever you send to your SS recipient.
> 
> As has happened every other year, and as stated in the original post, you will be given your secret santa, i.e the person you are sending to, at the end of October/beginning of November. I'll randomly select and match people within the two tiers so that all the £5 people get a £5 SS and all the £20 people get a £15-20 SS.


Thanks Carly, I'm composing an email now.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Shoshannah said:


> Thanks for organising this Carly.
> 
> I'm a little confused though, I'm so sorry.
> 
> What constitutes a 'gift'? Could one 'gift' include a box full of smaller goodies? Or is one 'gift' literally one item?


I've signed up, though like Shoshannah I am a bit confused about the above. In the £15-£20 category if the main gift I bought was £15 then I would most likely spend another fiver on little goodies, is this allowed?

Ridiculous to be getting excited about this already when it's still August!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Cross posted sorry, I see you've now answered my question Carly!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Email sent - I think I've understood the rules


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Me too...Yippeee


----------



## mudgekin (Apr 21, 2014)

Thanks for signing up to organised this. I'm sure that all of us on the cat forums appreciate the hard work this will be.

Email sent so I hope it is all ok.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Blackcats said:


> I know. I know.
> 
> Just want to make it fair.
> 
> So I can't be in an option to send to two households with a budget of £15 each or £30 for one household where there are lots of cats so the cost is evened out?


You could sign up for 2 option 2 gifts and ask Carly if there is anyone else who did the same and opt to take on both as a double take......


----------



## Sophiebee (Jul 9, 2013)

After reading this twice to understand it ive sent my email


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Email sent 
I hope I got the rules right


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

I have sent my email. Already eyeing up potential pressies lol


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

signed up!!  I love christmas!!


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Ok, can anyone help me clarify the original post? I thought it was straightforward, but obviously something's getting lost in translation. Any volunteers to re-write it?

I've received lots of emails, but some don't have all the detail I asked for in the oritinal post, so I've put notes beside your names. Please check the original post for the list of people who've signed up so far. If your name's not there, I haven't received your email!

Happy shopping, folks.


----------



## Aubrie30 (Aug 10, 2014)

Phew! I got it right.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Well done you!


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

I've re-read it slowly and once I calmed down - so excited it's our first PF Secret Santa - I sent my email :biggrin:

Carly87, thanks for taking it on :thumbup1:


----------



## clairescats (Feb 13, 2014)

All signed up!

I don't need any excuses to shop for my cats so shopping for other peoples is a dream come true plus no guilt! Its win win


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Please, please, please lovely people, please just put option 1, option 2 or both in the subject line of the email! Pretty pretty please! It will make my life so much easier, but despite requesting it, I'm still getting emails titled SS or Secret Santa! I'd really appreciate it if we could avoid doing it. Thank you muchly!

I'll update the list of people who've signed up in a few hours.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Im stuck, blimin email wont send.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Hoping email sent this time.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Just to clarify on Carly's behalf:
email to [email protected]
Subject line: *Option 1 or Option 2 or Options 1 & 2*
Body of email:
PF username & real name
Cats name/s
Chosen option x1 or x 2
Your address in order to receive your SS gift.
Post abroad - yes/no


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Thank you Lynn!


----------



## londongal796 (Oct 7, 2011)

While I completely appreciate you doing the Secret Santa this year, I really don't like the set up this year.

For people who have multiple cats, IF they wanted to have each cat give and receive a gift to another cat, then I think they should have been allowed to do this. There were quite a few people last year who did NOT read the sign-up sheet clearly and ended up with 4+ 'secret santas' because they listed each cat separately instead of clarifying that they only wanted to do put their names in once or twice. But ultimately they still received the same number of gifts, and everyone SHOULD be aware of the costs of posting items before participating.

We have had very good experiences with Secret Santa and I don't think that the whole system needs to be changed. If people are incapable of reading and understanding how it works, then either they shouldn't participate or they should be more careful when signing up for something and read things thoroughly (as you've pointed out, people are already ignoring what you've written for them to sign up!!).

I disagree wholeheartedly with the prospect of 'household' gifts. With 4 cats, all with different personalities, it wouldn't be fair for whomever got their names for Secret Santa as our list would be too big. And as a giver, if I was the 'lucky' one to get someone with 8+ cats, I would be devastated, as I would feel obligated to get each and every cat a gift from their list!

I don't think I will be participating this year.


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

londongal796 said:


> While I completely appreciate you doing the Secret Santa this year, I really don't like the set up this year.
> 
> For people who have multiple cats, IF they wanted to have each cat give and receive a gift to another cat, then I think they should have been allowed to do this. There were quite a few people last year who did NOT read the sign-up sheet clearly and ended up with 4+ 'secret santas' because they listed each cat separately instead of clarifying that they only wanted to do put their names in once or twice. But ultimately they still received the same number of gifts, and everyone SHOULD be aware of the costs of posting items before participating.
> 
> ...


Do we need a poll folks? ( big grin)


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Whoa.Secret Santa is supposed to be fun and enjoyable both for the participants involved and Carly who is kindly going to so much trouble to organise it. Can't we just accept the rules and adapt?


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Will you be including the charity option again this year carly (just in case there is not enough to organise already)
If so, i would like to nominate the Scratching post Rescue.
x


----------



## Blackcats (Apr 13, 2013)

Jiskefet said:


> You could sign up for 2 option 2 gifts and ask Carly if there is anyone else who did the same and opt to take on both as a double take......


Yes. I've chosen option both now.

I didn't mean to cause stress. I was probably getting just as stressed working it out, as have never participated in this before.

It wasn't a case of not (adapting and following rules) but I wasn't sure how it Worked if you picked the option and the household could have many cats, etc.

Got it right now though.

Thanks Jiskefet.


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

as the saying goes.... you can't please everybody. Going into the realms of buying a gift per cat for a 7 cat household would be daunting for most people. I would say it is the individual's choice if they wish to do this. It is also an individual's choice if they want to spend more than the guideline amount but for those who may not be as flush with money as already mentioned, limits have been set


----------



## Aubrie30 (Aug 10, 2014)

I don't know if this would work here but it's what I used to do when organising SS on a parenting forum;

Have a thread where everyone who has signed up posts with their cats names and their likes/dislikes. A simplified example; 

Daisy likes catnip toys and dislikes feathers.
Frank likes cardboard scratchers and dislikes noisy toys.

Then people could spend up to the limit on small stuff to suit all cats in a multicat house.


----------



## Alisonfoy (Mar 20, 2013)

Carly - it's the first time I've participated in PF's SS, but I have organised stuff like this in 'real life' and completely understand how tricky it can be (really&#8230; I do )

Folks, it's great Carly's prepared to organise this on behalf of us all, and I think that to help keep it manageable for her, we need to stick to her format exactly  

I also appreciate the £5 option and think it is sensible as funds are really tight atm and otherwise I wouldn't be able to join in.

Thank you Carly


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

I like the idea above ^^ of having a thread with general likes/dislikes rather than a specific wishlist. It would give people a bit more leeway with what they buy and more of a surprise for the recipient 

I think however it is done everyone who participates will have fun with it if they don't overthink it and I am all for keeping it as simple as possible for the organiser - Carly was the only one who kindly volunteered to do it and she is trying to keep it straightforward, fair, and flexible enough to allow everyone who wishes to do so participate, including those with strict budgetary constraints.

I don't see the problem with one gift per household, however many cats. It has already been clarified that the gift can comprise one large item or several smaller items, and unlike humans cats don't care how much you've spent , A £20 budget shuld allow a toy for every cat in the household if the giver would rather do that than get one large gift.

Knowing my two the real gift to them will probably be the wrapping paper and the box it comes in anyway!:001_tt2:


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Londongal, I can't please everyone, so I'm not going to try. I'm sorry to hear you won't be participating this year.

If there is strong feeling about this, then folks should speak up. But I feel obligated to tell you that if it's felt we want to go back to the previous system where it's multiple and differing numbers of presents for each household, someone else will need to volunteer to organise it, as, with a full-time job and kittens arriving right around the date where I'll need to match everyone, plus the maintenance of the cats I already have here, I simply don't have time to spend hundreds of hours on organising. Nor could I cope with the logistics of so many variables.

In the previous thread, this seemed to be the preferred option. If that's changed, speak now or forever hold your peace.

I offered to do this mainly because I need something positive to do after the loss of all the kittens recently. If it's going to turn into a moaning match, then I will bow out as I took this on to be positive, not negative.

Ok, rant over, but do give me your feelings on whether the current system is what you want or not.


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Aubrie30 said:


> I don't know if this would work here but it's what I used to do when organising SS on a parenting forum;
> 
> Have a thread where everyone who has signed up posts with their cats names and their likes/dislikes. A simplified example;
> 
> ...


We normally have a thread like this once all the nitty gritty is sorted out 

This was last years

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/326991-secret-santa-2013-likes-dislikes.html?highlight=likes+dislikes


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

carly87 said:


> Londongal, I can't please everyone, so I'm not going to try. I'm sorry to hear you won't be participating this year.
> 
> If there is strong feeling about this, then folks should speak up. But I feel obligated to tell you that if it's felt we want to go back to the previous system where it's multiple and differing numbers of presents for each household, someone else will need to volunteer to organise it, as, with a full-time job and kittens arriving right around the date where I'll need to match everyone, plus the maintenance of the cats I already have here, I simply don't have time to spend hundreds of hours on organising. Nor could I cope with the logistics of so many variables.
> 
> ...


Being relatively new I have never participate before but I like your set up and it seems i line with the overwhelming marjority of those who have participated before.

Thank you for volunteering to organise. I agree that is should be a fun and positive experience, sadly there will always be a little bit of moaning with these things (humbug!), I hope most people are on board with your method


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Sounds like fun  I think this format sounds fine, email sent!


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

I feel the new system was a way to cut back the work load of the person who kindly volunteers to do SS organiser. Also to cut back the costs of shipping for those who may want to participate but not spend a small fortune on shipping costs. Especially those shipping out of country.

Not to mention being able to purchase more for the cats instead of having most of the budget going on the cost of shipping.

To me, it is better because you can get a better gift with the less you spend on shipping.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Carly - I am perfectly happy with the set up and very grateful to you. One parcel per household really simplifies things for you and participants :thumbup:
I'm guessing later on there will be a thread regarding likes/dislikes. If for example I sign up to the £15-£20 option and the household I am buying for has multiple cats then I will tailor my purchases according to how many cats my parcel is for. IE. I wouldn't buy one item but several smaller ones up to the agreed value.
I'm sure the vast majority are fine with that! And as others have said, you really cannot please everyone


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Blackcats said:


> Yes. I've chosen option both now.
> 
> I didn't mean to cause stress. I was probably getting just as stressed working it out, as have never participated in this before.
> 
> ...


If you pick both, you will do one option 1 and one option 2 parcel.
I don't think that is what you had in mind....


----------



## mudgekin (Apr 21, 2014)

Carly, your time really is appreciated on this. The rules you have set are just fine.


----------



## nightkitten (Jun 15, 2012)

I really like the new set up!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I don't want this thread to turn into an argument over what Carly has decided on as *rules* for participating. Of course there will always be some who don't like one aspect or another but if you feel this year's Secret Santa isn't for you then that is your choice.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

I for one am very excited, browsing Zooplus for ideas already!


----------



## Aubrie30 (Aug 10, 2014)

I'm more than happy with the set up, by the way. I think it's going to be great and Carly, I really appreciate you organising this.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

I will try to participate, one way or the other, and sending one bigger parcel will mean I will not be spending twice the budget on postage. Well, I always grossly exceeded the price limit anyway, I could never find something nice within the set limit.

I can always use my Zooplus bonus points to buy some of the SS presents...


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

PP, sorry, I've only just seen your comment. I don't know how to figure in the charity SS, as it's not really an exchange. I guess it's just like someone sending a donation parcel to a rescue, isn't it? If so, we could set up a list of rescues who we'd want to send to, and I could co-ordinate making sure each rescue got an equal share of gifts. How was it done last year?


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

carly87 said:


> PP, sorry, I've only just seen your comment. I don't know how to figure in the charity SS, as it's not really an exchange. I guess it's just like someone sending a donation parcel to a rescue, isn't it? If so, we could set up a list of rescues who we'd want to send to, and I could co-ordinate making sure each rescue got an equal share of gifts. How was it done last year?


Did Dante do both? Where is Dante?


----------



## Blackcats (Apr 13, 2013)

moggie14 said:


> Carly - I am perfectly happy with the set up and very grateful to you. One parcel per household really simplifies things for you and participants :thumbup:
> I'm guessing later on there will be a thread regarding likes/dislikes. If for example I sign up to the £15-£20 option and the household I am buying for has multiple cats then I will tailor my purchases according to how many cats my parcel is for. IE. I wouldn't buy one item but several smaller ones up to the agreed value.
> I'm sure the vast majority are fine with that! And as others have said, you really cannot please everyone


This...

That was the only thing that was my concern. If the money would be enough but if people have threads for likes/dislikes then it will help a lot.

I don't think anyway has whinged on this thread and I certainly haven't. I was more concerned with what you have mentioned so I thank you for your idea being posted.


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

carly87 said:


> PP, sorry, I've only just seen your comment. I don't know how to figure in the charity SS, as it's not really an exchange. I guess it's just like someone sending a donation parcel to a rescue, isn't it? If so, we could set up a list of rescues who we'd want to send to, and I could co-ordinate making sure each rescue got an equal share of gifts. How was it done last year?


This is how Dante did it last year http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/325261-secret-santa-2013-fao-fosterers-rescues.html


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

I like the one gift per household idea too - even if I was buying for a household of 4 cats, all with different personalities, I could still pack a good few toys each into one parcel which would hopefully cater for all their tastes!


----------



## Maiaetta (Jul 3, 2014)

I've signed up. Only signed up once and have 2 cats but with a £20 budget easy enough to get few wee things for multi cat household


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

I signed up, too.
With only one gift, the postage (which, for me, will necessarily be international) will not make such a crazy dent in the budget, so it will be manageable.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Bumpity bump!


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Likes other PT Santas I've started window shopping for gifts :biggrin:


----------



## mudgekin (Apr 21, 2014)

I read that it is customary to include a small gift for the hooman, do folks think it would be acceptable to include a piece of handmade Jewellery, be utterly a bracelet, necklace or earrings?


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Jiskefet said:


> I signed up, too.
> With only one gift, the postage (which, for me, will necessarily be international) will not make such a crazy dent in the budget, so it will be manageable.


Same here. Shipping from Belgium can be expensive. But I loved the idea too much not to sign up


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

carly87 said:


> PP, sorry, I've only just seen your comment. I don't know how to figure in the charity SS, as it's not really an exchange. I guess it's just like someone sending a donation parcel to a rescue, isn't it? If so, we could set up a list of rescues who we'd want to send to, and I could co-ordinate making sure each rescue got an equal share of gifts. How was it done last year?


If it's too much to organise both I would be happy to run a separate rescue one. I'd just need to set up a different email address for it as you've done.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

If you wouldn't mind, that would be wonderful, as I'd worry I was taking on too much. I can give you the password for the email address if you'd rather use the same one, just as long as you promise not to delete anything.


----------



## londongal796 (Oct 7, 2011)

carly87 said:


> Londongal, I can't please everyone, so I'm not going to try. I'm sorry to hear you won't be participating this year.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


Not particularly pleased by the 'moaning match' comment -- I gave my opinion on the situation. I was a little late to the table, because I don't read the forum on a daily basis, but I still think I'm entitled to make a statement. I may be in the minority but it's still a valid thought and opinion on the situation.



lymorelynn said:


> I don't want this thread to turn into an argument over what Carly has decided on as *rules* for participating. Of course there will always be some who don't like one aspect or another but if you feel this year's Secret Santa isn't for you then that is your choice.


I didn't argue with what she's doing, I just gave a second opinion on this situation. I don't appreciate you refereeing for one comment. It's over the top.

I also had NO idea that the person who organises SS get's to choose how SS goes. Does that mean next year I can volunteer to do SS and offer no one else the opportunity to receive SS gifts but just receive them all? (exaggeration of course, on purpose.) The last two years of SS were basically handled exactly the same, albeit with varying degrees of organisation (last year was VERY well organised and followed-up on). I did NOT realise that the method of SS was subject to status quo changes based on the preference of the organiser. I was under the impression you either gave your time willingly to do the organising of the SS for the forum, or you didn't bother volunteering.

EDIT: The above is just in response to the countless posts of people saying, Carly is organising it, it's either her way or the highway. Not saying Carly is being demanding in this respect.


----------



## mudgekin (Apr 21, 2014)

londongal796 said:


> Not particularly pleased by the 'moaning match' comment -- I gave my opinion on the situation. I was a little late to the table, because I don't read the forum on a daily basis, but I still think I'm entitled to make a statement. I may be in the minority but it's still a valid thought and opinion on the situation.
> 
> I didn't argue with what she's doing, I just gave a second opinion on this situation. I don't appreciate you refereeing for one comment. It's over the top.
> 
> ...


This is totally out of order, Carly has kindly given her time to do the organizing of SS this year. I didn't see anyone else volunteering. It seems a very sensible way of doing things and allows our friends from Europe to participate whereas if they were having to send numerous small parcels the cost becomes prohibitive.

Everyone else seems quite happy with how things are going. Your comments are particularly mean spirited.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Britt said:


> Same here. Shipping from Belgium can be expensive. But I loved the idea too much not to sign up


Haha, so there will be another Secret Sinterklaas....


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

londongal796 said:


> Not particularly pleased by the 'moaning match' comment -- I gave my opinion on the situation. I was a little late to the table, because I don't read the forum on a daily basis, but I still think I'm entitled to make a statement. I may be in the minority but it's still a valid thought and opinion on the situation.
> 
> I didn't argue with what she's doing, I just gave a second opinion on this situation. I don't appreciate you refereeing for one comment. It's over the top.
> 
> ...


i dont come into cat chat much but i do like to read the SS threads and from what i have seen a few members had a discussion beforehand on changes and then this thread was made so it wasnt just one person making the rules to suit themselves it was a few brainstorming ideas.


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

londongal796 said:


> Not particularly pleased by the 'moaning match' comment -- I gave my opinion on the situation. I was a little late to the table, because I don't read the forum on a daily basis, but I still think I'm entitled to make a statement. I may be in the minority but it's still a valid thought and opinion on the situation.
> 
> I didn't argue with what she's doing, I just gave a second opinion on this situation. I don't appreciate you refereeing for one comment. It's over the top.
> 
> ...


Perhaps reading this SS Organiser thread will help you understand how we decided upon SS and the new layout. 

It wasn't just a spur of the moment decision it was discussed.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Londongal, I don't make up the organisation, no. I suggested something as an idea, and those on the other thread seemed to like it. I haven't gotten rid of the old tier of £5 per gift, so I really don't see what the problem is. The fact is that I physically can't deal with the organising of crazy numbers of gifts per household, I just can't. Within the limitations of what I can do, I'm stuck. I can't print out lists and lists so that I can cross-match. I'm limited to using my computer to do it, and to organise for so many SS gifts simply isn't doable. I'm not holding the monopoly on organising either. I've said before and I'll say it again, if anyone else wants to take it on, then go ahead. This is a thankless task as it is, so not many people jump at the chance. In fact, I do believe I was the only one to volunteer.

Here's an idea. Why don't you volunteer next year to do it?

The reality is that the majority of people are actually in favour of the new system, and disliked the old one for all the reasons given. This is backed up by the amount of people signing up for the larger budget option in the emails I've had in.

I'm really struggling to see why you're so angry about this. If money's tight, then simply participate in the £5 option, then you can have the same fun as last year.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Carly's suggestion of how to run it this year was in response to other members' comments that the way it has been run previously was prohibitive cost-wise. No one (I don't think) suggested that it hadn't been well organised in previous years, simply that signing up every cat in the household individually meant that people were spending way more than the allocated budget for each cat when postage costs were taken into account, particularly for forum members overseas. There was a discussion thread about it before it was decided on, as linked to above, and whilst I appreciate that not everyone is on the forum everyday, and that in no way makes their opinion any less valid, it isn't practical to leave the discussion open long enough for every member to make their views known, nothing would every be decided on then and it needs to be organised early on.

I do think that people shouldn't lose sight of the fact that this is supposed to be fun, and as long as it is run in such a way that everyone can take part regardless on budget, isn't that all that matters? The idea of how many presents per household is projecting human emotions on 
what is supposed to be a treat for the cats, you could spend a quid on a pack of balls for them and they'd all be happy as larry!

'Tis the season and all that...


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I can join ss this year as before with 8 cats I didn't want people thinking they had to send for each cat, but I knew if 2 cats was left out people wouldn't enjoy this.

I agree with the new system as I can now send many smaller gifts and have a bigger budget to do this in.

Cats play with the toys anyway and its fun.

To be honest I don't care how its run, I will enjoy ss this year. 

On a lighter note, my cats are not fussy, they will play with anything and have cast iron tummies, so anything is great.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

carly87 said:


> If you wouldn't mind, that would be wonderful, as I'd worry I was taking on too much. I can give you the password for the email address if you'd rather use the same one, just as long as you promise not to delete anything.


It would be a pleasure and I've just got an email address; should I start a new thread or use this one?

I think I'll need to know a) for the Secret Santas (wanting to SEND) to a rescue PF username
how many parcels willing to send
how much willing to spend on each parcel
whether willing to send abroad

b) for the Rescue Cats (hoping to RECEIVE a present)
.. PF username
the rescue name
the names of some cats/kittens in care 
(not sure what number to set this at so will just how this bit goes 
for now/can always ask for more if I need to )
the address of where to send the parcels

Hoping to keep it as simple as possible but if I've forgotten anything just let me know.

At the deadline for sign up I will draw names and try to share out as equally I can the amount being spent. I will probably have a pot for £5, one for £10 and so on.

Does this sound ok?


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

catcoonz said:


> I can join ss this year as before with 8 cats I didn't want people thinking they had to send for each cat, but I knew if 2 cats was left out people wouldn't enjoy this.
> 
> I agree with the new system as I can now send many smaller gifts and have a bigger budget to do this in.
> 
> ...


CC willing to run a rescue ss at the same time if it helps x


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Rescue SS would be great.

There are some rescue's here so start a thread and they will come along.

There is the scratching post rescue.
CG, The Arc.
JordanRose works for a rescue.
Of course don't forget me.

I know Nicola doesn't have a cat rescue but she does so much for hedgehogs and works to save the baby hogs, can we also put her down, they eat cat food and im sure she would be delighted to have some things sent. 

Ive probably missed some out but they will post on a new thread.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Ok will start one up in the morning


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

I resent it because I put SS as subject the first time. My apologies 
In my second email I didn't put my name and address ... I can't think right lately 
Do I need to send a 3rd email?


----------



## londongal796 (Oct 7, 2011)

Amelia66 said:


> i dont come into cat chat much but i do like to read the SS threads and from what i have seen a few members had a discussion beforehand on changes and then this thread was made so it wasnt just one person making the rules to suit themselves it was a few brainstorming ideas.


Appreciate the explanation



Mirx3 said:


> Perhaps reading this SS Organiser thread will help you understand how we decided upon SS and the new layout.
> 
> It wasn't just a spur of the moment decision it was discussed.


Appreciate the link and explanation.



carly87 said:


> Londongal, I don't make up the organisation, no. I suggested something as an idea, and those on the other thread seemed to like it. I haven't gotten rid of the old tier of £5 per gift, so I really don't see what the problem is. The fact is that I physically can't deal with the organising of crazy numbers of gifts per household, I just can't. Within the limitations of what I can do, I'm stuck. I can't print out lists and lists so that I can cross-match. I'm limited to using my computer to do it, and to organise for so many SS gifts simply isn't doable. I'm not holding the monopoly on organising either. I've said before and I'll say it again, if anyone else wants to take it on, then go ahead. This is a thankless task as it is, so not many people jump at the chance. In fact, I do believe I was the only one to volunteer.
> 
> Here's an idea. Why don't you volunteer next year to do it?
> 
> ...


As I said initially, I am not on these forums every day. The SS Organiser thread completely slipped my notice, and therefore I was not a part of the planning process, I did not have an opportunity to give my opinion on things, and that is why I voiced them on this thread.

What I particularly resent is that in previous years, I have read and understood the rules perfectly well. The first year, Byron and Charlie signed up individually. The second year, Byron and Charlie signed up together, and Dante and Emily signed up together. This meant that each year I was sending out two parcels, and receiving two parcels, and I had a 'budget' of £5 per gift. I personally chose to spend well over the budget on every occasion, and also paid a good sum for postage. Tis the season and all.

What I dislike is that this 'new' system is specifically because people in the past have completely failed to read how the Secret Santa system worked. You did NOT have to sign up EACH CAT INDIVIDUALLY. There was never any rule which said so. Plenty of people signed up HOUSEHOLDS of cats. The fact we now HAVE to do it seems bizarre to me. It was always an option. Why can't it have been the same way as before, and actually involve people reading and understanding what they were getting into? It wasn't the organisation that was unclear, it was just some people can't be bothered to read!

I really do appreciate that organising it is different for yourself and much more complicated. I appreciate that you would like to do it in a way which will make more sense for you. But that still doesn't mean I enjoy the plan for this year. It is a thankless task, and one which I had offered to do two years ago but broccolini beat me to it. I do have too much going on at this moment in time, which is why I'm hardly ever on the forums, or else I'm sure I would have been more involved and may have even volunteered. It is great that you have. but I don't think it's going to be less thankless just because the format has changed.



JaimeandBree said:


> Carly's suggestion of how to run it this year was in response to other members' comments that the way it has been run previously was prohibitive cost-wise. No one (I don't think) suggested that it hadn't been well organised in previous years, simply that signing up every cat in the household individually meant that people were spending way more than the allocated budget for each cat when postage costs were taken into account, particularly for forum members overseas. There was a discussion thread about it before it was decided on, as linked to above, and whilst I appreciate that not everyone is on the forum everyday, and that in no way makes their opinion any less valid, it isn't practical to leave the discussion open long enough for every member to make their views known, nothing would every be decided on then and it needs to be organised early on.
> 
> I do think that people shouldn't lose sight of the fact that this is supposed to be fun, and as long as it is run in such a way that everyone can take part regardless on budget, isn't that all that matters? The idea of how many presents per household is projecting human emotions on
> what is supposed to be a treat for the cats, you could spend a quid on a pack of balls for them and they'd all be happy as larry!
> ...


Just adding, appreciate mentioning the previous thread, but as I said, I'm not on the forums every day and this was the first thread I saw about Secret Santa. Therefore, I commented my opinion on the changes to the format of it. I appreciate that my particular comments come out of the blue, but that is because I had no knowledge of the previous threads where the format changes were discussed. I gave my opinion, my opinion holds firm, I don't like the idea of household exchanges. We don't do secret santas at work by different offices, although certainly the organisation would be much easier. We do it based on individuals, as everyone is different. I personally don't like the idea of a household exchange. Money was never an object for myself, and sadly because I have been labelled such a sourpuss I really don't want to participate this year.

Best of luck everyone, I'm sure the kitties will all enjoy it, and I hope that every kitty gets the gifts they were dreaming of!


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

HB, I'd start a new thread as that's probably easier.

LG, thanks for your comments. The main reason for the reorganisation was not due to lack of organisation or even lack of understanding on the part of the participants. It was in response to something you yourself mentioned actually. Most people spent way over the budget for the SS as £5 in the main is unrealistic to cover sending to a cat plus postage plus all the other bits, so people tended to over-spend. When you do this with more than one parcel, the costs rapidly sky rocket. People weren't implying that they felt they had to sign up all of their cats. There were plenty last year that signed up in pairs etc,so that wasn't the issue. The issue was mainly cost, and the amount of work for the organiser.

I suspect this will end up remaining as the SS system, because the response to the change has, for the most part, been amazingly pro. There are very few folks signing up for the £5 option, where they still could send 2 gifts, and lots signing up for the bigger budget and sending only one gift. Again, they could send two in this bracket, so it suggests to me that people are more comfy with sending one gift than multiples, and that they'd rather spend more on that one.


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Bump, keeping it on the first page!


----------



## Shikoku (Dec 16, 2013)

I'm super excited and I'm already window shopping for potential presents!


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

huckybuck said:


> It would be a pleasure and I've just got an email address; should I start a new thread or use this one?
> 
> I think I'll need to know a) for the Secret Santas (wanting to SEND) to a rescue… PF username
> how many parcels willing to send
> ...


Link to the Rescue SS thread ...... (hope you don't mind HB  just in case it drops down the 1st page as it's easy to miss threads)

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/377970-secret-santa-rescue.html


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Got it! Thanks will email!


----------



## londongal796 (Oct 7, 2011)

carly87 said:


> HB, I'd start a new thread as that's probably easier.
> 
> LG, thanks for your comments. The main reason for the reorganisation was not due to lack of organisation or even lack of understanding on the part of the participants. It was in response to something you yourself mentioned actually. Most people spent way over the budget for the SS as £5 in the main is unrealistic to cover sending to a cat plus postage plus all the other bits, so people tended to over-spend. When you do this with more than one parcel, the costs rapidly sky rocket. People weren't implying that they felt they had to sign up all of their cats. There were plenty last year that signed up in pairs etc,so that wasn't the issue. The issue was mainly cost, and the amount of work for the organiser.
> 
> I suspect this will end up remaining as the SS system, because the response to the change has, for the most part, been amazingly pro. There are very few folks signing up for the £5 option, where they still could send 2 gifts, and lots signing up for the bigger budget and sending only one gift. Again, they could send two in this bracket, so it suggests to me that people are more comfy with sending one gift than multiples, and that they'd rather spend more on that one.


Okay -- one last question about this then, because I am confused on one point.

Let's say I sign up my household of cats, and decide to do two gifts; therefore, my household will receive 2 'parcels' of gifts in return.

I then go on the thread and say -- Byron likes X, Charlie likes Y, and Dante & Emily like Z.

My first Secret Santa decides to buy Z in particular, because Z is the gift Dante & Emily likes best.

But then my second Secret Santa decides to buy Z as well. On Christmas Morning, Dante & Emily have won the SS lottery whereas Byron and Charlie are left with nothing.

*That* is why I don't like the household gifts. I understand budgetary issues, and, I'd like to clarify, I *willingly* spent more than the £5 -- I was under no illusion that it meant I would receive more from my secret santas, it was my choice to shower my SS cats' with gifts. Even if I signed up now, I'd sign up for the £5 parcel box, because I don't *want* to have to spend £15-20 -- but if I got my SS and saw that they wanted, say, a cat bed, I'd be happy to spend a little more to make sure they got what they wanted. But I wouldn't really want to spend £20 on cat treats and cheap toys... (personally).

Anyway... Really, my concern here is that, by signing up the entire household under one box, you run the risk of one cat getting all the gifts, and the others getting none!


----------



## Maiaetta (Jul 3, 2014)

I've only signed up once and I have two cats, if I get somebody else who has multiple cats I would make sure I included something for all cats even if that took me a tiny bit over budget.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

The idea though with the bigger budget, is that every cat will get something. You don't get to pick and choose which cats you'll send to, although with the £5 gifts I can appreciate that this might be more difficult, in which case I may allocate groups of cats if the household is sending and receiving more than one gift. However, with the larger budget option, it is expected that each cat will get a little something.


----------



## mudgekin (Apr 21, 2014)

carly87 said:


> The idea though with the bigger budget, is that every cat will get something. You don't get to pick and choose which cats you'll send to, although with the £5 gifts I can appreciate that this might be more difficult, in which case I may allocate groups of cats if the household is sending and receiving more than one gift. However, with the larger budget option, it is expected that each cat will get a little something.


That is exactly how I took it, if I choose the larger budget and get a household with a lot of cats then this makes sure I can get something for everything or I can choose to get a household item that all cats can use.

If I get a single cat household then again I have the choice same as above.


----------



## Aubrie30 (Aug 10, 2014)

I'm so excited! I love Christmas!


----------



## londongal796 (Oct 7, 2011)

mudgekin said:


> That is exactly how I took it, if I choose the larger budget and get a household with a lot of cats then this makes sure I can get something for everything or I can choose to get a household item that all cats can use.
> 
> If I get a single cat household then again I have the choice same as above.





carly87 said:


> The idea though with the bigger budget, is that every cat will get something. You don't get to pick and choose which cats you'll send to, although with the £5 gifts I can appreciate that this might be more difficult, in which case I may allocate groups of cats if the household is sending and receiving more than one gift. However, with the larger budget option, it is expected that each cat will get a little something.


Okely dokely. Not sure how this is 'easier' than previous years, trying to shop for potentially loads of cats, I definitely preferred the old system. But am sure everyone will have a splendid time  Enjoy!


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

londongal796 said:


> Okely dokely. Not sure how this is 'easier' than previous years, trying to shop for potentially loads of cats, I definitely preferred the old system. But am sure everyone will have a splendid time  Enjoy!


Its not much different if you really think about it

if you chose the 20£ budget and get 4 cat household 5£ per cat if each cat likes something different or if all the cats like the same things then spend the whole 20£ on the household who enjoy the same things and still pay one postage cost.

You can still individually shop for each cat just like last year. Im sure there will be a dislike and like thread so you'll be able to choose from that and I don't think anyone would leave out any of the cats and try to make the toy selection equal among the household they are given. 

Besides, Im sure some will end up splurging lol its bound to happen 

(correct me if im wrong  Also don't want that to sound rude )


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Bumpity Bump


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Bumping it up. Any more Santas willing to join in? :thumbup1:


----------



## mudgekin (Apr 21, 2014)

Should this perhaps be a sticky until the big day?


----------



## Endymion (Feb 27, 2011)

I'd like to be involved, I will send an email


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I'll update the email list later today.


----------



## HollynSmudge (Jul 21, 2014)

I don't think I have 50 posts yet, as Smudge is pretty young and I 'm still learning about cat's so I'm not so much help as a lot of you lovely people. I don't think it would be reasonable to do silly post's/comments to get my number up, but I would like to join in if it's okay. 

I know it's the rules to have 50 posts so I won't be offended if the answer is no, just let me know. =)


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Chris, you don't seem like the flighty run away member judging by your other posts, and you've still got a month to get another 19 in, so I'd say you're pretty safe to sign up.


----------



## mudgekin (Apr 21, 2014)

HollynChris said:


> I don't think I have 50 posts yet, as Smudge is pretty young and I 'm still learning about cat's so I'm not so much help as a lot of you lovely people. I don't think it would be reasonable to do silly post's/comments to get my number up, but I would like to join in if it's okay.
> 
> I know it's the rules to have 50 posts so I won't be offended if the answer is no, just let me know. =)


Holly, I'm sure you will get the required number if posts, it us amazing how quickly you can become addicted to these boards and get to know all the lovely hoomans and their owners.

Ps I will always gave a soft spot for the name Smudge as that was the proper name of my beloved Mudgekin. Her name developed from Smudge to Mudge to Mudgekin.


----------



## HollynSmudge (Jul 21, 2014)

Thanks guys, I really appreciate it, I'll send the sign up email now, and keep trying to contribute where I can.


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

Ooh I almost missed this! I'm definitely interested. I will send an email tomorrow


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

pipje said:


> Ooh I almost missed this! I'm definitely interested. I will send an email tomorrow


And yet another secret Sinterklaas has joined.....


----------



## Lunabuma (Dec 12, 2011)

Ooh thank you Carly! Ziggy and Luna are in


----------



## Shikoku (Dec 16, 2013)

Sorry if I've missed this but will there be a likes/dislikes thread going up?


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

There will indeed, but I'll do that when everyone has been given their Secret Santa.


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Bumping it up again


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Ok folks, the list of those signed up has been updated today. Please have a look and make sure your name's on there. If it's not, then you're not signed up! If there's a comment beside your name, please email with the response to the questions asked, as you've left something out of your original email.


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

Only just seen this, don't know how I missed it.... just signed up.

Thanks Carly.


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

carly87 said:


> Ok folks, the list of those signed up has been updated today. Please have a look and make sure your name's on there. If it's not, then you're not signed up! If there's a comment beside your name, please email with the response to the questions asked, as you've left something out of your original email.


Hey sorry for a silly question but where can I find the list? I just checked my email - even the junk folder - but haven't found anything yet. Could you please double check your junk folder too? :biggrin: just in case my silly email address - with the registration - got classified as spam


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Ragdollsfriend said:


> Hey sorry for a silly question but where can I find the list? I just checked my email - even the junk folder - but haven't found anything yet. Could you please double check your junk folder too? :biggrin: just in case my silly email address - with the registration - got classified as spam


The list is on the first post of this thread, you're on there


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Ragdollsfriend said:


> Hey sorry for a silly question but where can I find the list? I just checked my email - even the junk folder - but haven't found anything yet. Could you please double check your junk folder too? :biggrin: just in case my silly email address - with the registration - got classified as spam


The list is on the first post by Carly in this thread, she is updating it periodically as people join


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

What they said!

Just giving this a gentle shove up to the first page!


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

Thank you Carly for organising this 

I've just sent my email, it's all very exciting!


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Can I join, I know I don't use this part of the forum much but I do have a cat and am joining in with the dog one this year also so don't want to leave ms pussy out xx


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Jackie, I think you more than meet the minimum requirement of 50 posts!  Yep, you can join.


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Thank you  email now sent xxx


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Jackie99 said:


> Can I join, I know I don't use this part of the forum much but I do have a cat and am joining in with the dog one this year also so don't want to leave ms pussy out xx


Why don't you stick around a while now you're here... Introduce us to your kitty, share a photo or two!!!!


----------



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

I've finally got round to sending my email


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Carly, you will have to strike Ricky from my list of cats, and add our new girl, once we have decided on her name....

I never thought we would lose our lovely man this soon, it was al so very sudden. Every year when I design my Christmas cards, I worry if they will all be on there the next year, and now I have lost 2 in just over 2 months' time...


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

JKF, I can do that for you.


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

Just signed up!


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

I signed up for two gifts of 5£ because shipping to the UK can be expensive but would it be OK to add a third small gift if I have enough money


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Sorry Britt, but the limit is 2. you could combine all of your gifts into 1 gift from the £15-20 budget range if you'd like though. Postage would likely be cheaper.


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

I've just sent an email 
Thanks for organising this Carly!


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I'll update the email list in the next few days, so keep an eye out!


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

I was thinking last night, would it be a good idea to start the likes/dislikes thread now? 

that way when the names are picked the list is already waiting and you can start picking and choosing right away. Last year I know that some people didnt know about the thread or some hadn't posted for the likes/dislikes for ages or at all.


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

Bumping


----------



## mudgekin (Apr 21, 2014)

Mirx3 said:


> I was thinking last night, would it be a good idea to start the likes/dislikes thread now?
> 
> that way when the names are picked the list is already waiting and you can start picking and choosing right away. Last year I know that some people didnt know about the thread or some hadn't posted for the likes/dislikes for ages or at all.


I think that would be a really good idea, makes sure that everyone's is there and people can start getting bits and bobs as soon as tha matches are made


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

carly87 said:


> Sorry Britt, but the limit is 2. you could combine all of your gifts into 1 gift from the £15-20 budget range if you'd like though. Postage would likely be cheaper.


2 gifts for the cat(s) and a little something for the owner


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I've been out to the shops today for the first time in ages and all I was thinking about was secret santa lolcan't wait to know who I'll be buying for


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> I've been out to the shops today for the first time in ages and all I was thinking about was secret santa lolcan't wait to know who I'll be buying for


I've been shopping for toys for my kitties today and thinking the same, I can't wait, I love shopping for Christmas presents so much!


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Sorry, Brit, don't get what you're asking. Your two gifts will go to different households, not the same one, so you'd put a little something for the owner in each package if that's the way you wanted to do it.

Haven't forgotten about the email list folks, but we've been filming with the cats today and they've only just gone, so the day's been manic. I'll get to it ASAP.


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Just bumping it up to page 1 :wink:
Any more members willing to sign up? Still a few days left to do so :001_smile:


----------



## gentoo1980 (Aug 6, 2013)

Oh good it's started. I was going to give Dante a poke the other week as the dog ss has already started but looks like Dante isn't as active on here.

I think I've got it this time. The whole point of SS is that the sender is a secret so I've not to message my SS with Hullo I'm your secret santa this year...


----------



## gentoo1980 (Aug 6, 2013)

Edited as not to offend

sorry.


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

Not really the place to try and shame people Gentoo. Everyone else joined in, the fact you were high on prescription drugs doesn't mean people should feel bad for receiving their SS like everyone else, whatever form that was in.


----------



## gentoo1980 (Aug 6, 2013)

I didn't mean it in a bad way. I thought I was being funny. But yes totally staying away from it. I've never been on strong anti depressents before.


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Dante said:


> Not really the place to try and shame people Gentoo. Everyone else joined in, the fact you were high on prescription drugs doesn't mean people should feel bad for receiving their SS like everyone else, whatever form that was in.


OOoooh you're back! :thumbup:


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Wow - a contentious S thread! Missed it perviously!

You are brave Carly taking this on.I don't envy you. 

I won't be joining in this year as I haven't the past few - I find it hard enough sorting out gifts for the people who can voice opinions on their displeasure in my family without having to think about and budget for the voiceless ones of others (if you get my drift).

And personally, I find my cats ignore anything I buy them, or others buy them, in favour of a scrap of paper that fell from my bag. It's just a waste of money. I've a huge wooden bucket full of cat toys they steadfastly ignore - don't fancy adding to it.

Enjoy.


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Dumpling said:


> I can't wait, I love shopping for Christmas presents so much!


Same here but I have nobody to buy presents for 


carly87 said:


> Sorry, Brit, don't get what you're asking. Your two gifts will go to different households, not the same one, so you'd put a little something for the owner in each package if that's the way you wanted to do it.


I will do that for sure


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Ok folks, list of those signed up has been updated. Please check it! If your name's not on it, you won't get a gift!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Wow, there's loads of us


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

Don't forget to pop over to the http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/378809-ss-likes-dislikes.html thread if you haven't already to post what your kitty would like from Santa paws!


----------



## Finfendy (Sep 9, 2014)

Would I be able to join in on this? I'll understand if I've not been round long enough.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Finfendy said:


> Would I be able to join in on this? I'll understand if I've not been round long enough.


I think the minimum requirement is 50 posts so you should be okay but check that with Carly


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Finfendy said:


> Would I be able to join in on this? I'll understand if I've not been round long enough.


Don't see why not as long as you plan to stick around! :001_smile: Send Carly an email


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

I'm so impatient, I can't wait to find out who we will be secret Santa for!


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

You can join in, yep, as you've reached 50 posts.


----------



## Finfendy (Sep 9, 2014)

Thanks Carly, I sent you an e-mail a few moments ago.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

I've finally got around to sending Carly an e-mail - yay can't wait


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

I want too sign up but this new system confuses the heck outta me.

Spending limits fine, i get that.....but 2 gifts per whatever? What If i want too send loads of little gifts? Personally im just confused and wonder why you can just have one flat system and let people spend what they like? 

Cos i may pick the pricier option but end up only spending £10 on everything.....

Plus, if each option is a "minimum spend" then why have a higher priced "minimum spend" makes no sense to me? When theres already a £5 minimum spend, maybe im just waffling....... hahahah

Also if you sign up for the pricier one and send out lots, but someone gets you went for the lesser option......ok its stil a gift and its the thought that counts, but wouldnt that be a little unfair, specially for those people with lots of cats like myself and jiskefet etc


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

Staysee said:


> I want too sign up but this new system confuses the heck outta me.
> 
> Spending limits fine, i get that.....but 2 gifts per whatever? What If i want too send loads of little gifts? Personally im just confused and wonder why you can just have one flat system and let people spend what they like?
> 
> ...


Carly explains it in detail on second page


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

It would be unfair, which is why those who choose option 1 will be matched with others in the same option, and those who choose option 2 will be matched accordingly.

If you choose the higher option and only spend £10 then that's your choice, but it seems pointless as the min spend is £15. If you want to spend £10, then maybe go for the lower option and just spend above the minimum spend.


----------



## Smoosh (Aug 12, 2011)

I'll definitely be signing up once I decide what option to go for, hope that's ok - I have over 50 posts and have been a member for a long time but I do tend to be a bit of a lurker!

Can't wait to start shopping, I love Christmas


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

I feel bad about choosing the first option. I will probably end up paying 10£ for each gift 
Not to mention postage which can be outrageous.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Don't you feel bad at all! Everyone chooses based on what they can afford, and anyway, everyone's happy to get something no matter what the cost!


----------



## Kcabrera3 (Jul 27, 2014)

Britt said:


> I feel bad about choosing the first option. I will probably end up paying 10£ for each gift
> Not to mention postage which can be outrageous.


Actually you are totally right! I choose only one gift but 20£ because £5 gift is too little but postage can be very expensive... At the end the important think is have fun!


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Britt said:


> I feel bad about choosing the first option. I will probably end up paying 10£ for each gift
> Not to mention postage which can be outrageous.


No one should feel bad about the amount they will spend! I would personally be thrilled to receive a handmade catnip mouse made with a scrap of spare material because it most definitely is the thought that counts


----------



## mudgekin (Apr 21, 2014)

GingerNinja said:


> No one should feel bad about the amount they will spend! I would personally be thrilled to receive a handmade catnip mouse made with a scrap of spare material because it most definitely is the thought that counts


And I think that most of us would feel that way, a small handmade gift would mean the world if it was from any of our friends abroad, it isn't the gift but the thought behind it. I think we all understand how outrageous postage is.


----------



## mudgekin (Apr 21, 2014)

Britt said:


> I feel bad about choosing the first option. I will probably end up paying 10£ for each gift
> Not to mention postage which can be outrageous.


You must not feel bad or stress about this. It is supposed to be fun


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

Britt said:


> I feel bad about choosing the first option. I will probably end up paying 10£ for each gift
> Not to mention postage which can be outrageous.


No need to feel bad, last year I sent hand-crafted crocheted toys and a packet of treats each  We were on a tight budget but I still wanted to participate, so I made the toys then on opening day I felt a bit nervous about my gifts but they loved them! Just like your SS will too!

Don't feel bad about it, have fun and enjoy it!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Just to echo what has already been said - this is supposed to be a fun thing and no-one should feel guilty about sticking to the budget they have chosen.


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm so excited!


----------



## mudgekin (Apr 21, 2014)

Jellypi3 said:


> I'm so excited!


Me too :w00t::w00t::w00t:

I just want to start shopping


----------



## gentoo1980 (Aug 6, 2013)

One thing I'm confussed about. Last year I had some notes or what not in with the parcel. Are we supposed to give a clue as to who we are or is that optional?


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

gentoo1980 said:


> One thing I'm confussed about. Last year I had some notes or what not in with the parcel. Are we supposed to give a clue as to who we are or is that optional?


It's optional but it's part of the fun to try and guess who your secret Santa might be!


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

Phew... almost missed this. I´m going to need someone to pm gorgeous Merlin and I when these important things happen


----------



## HollynSmudge (Jul 21, 2014)

I have over 50 posts now yey =D


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Bumping it up  Hey late comers, still a few days left to sign up :wink:


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Bumping it up again. Santa is coming to town ...
Only a week left to sign up :001_cool:


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

93 days until Christmas!!!!


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Great minds think alike! I'd come on here to bump today.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

I do hope everything goes well and you all get lovely gifts for your kitties. I am not going to partake as postage to Tenerife is very expensive as we are excluded from European postal services and costs are at international rates plus the fact anything we have sent has to be posted "recorded delivery" otherwise there is a high risk we won't receive it so I think it's fair all round. I have opted to join the rescue SS as no one will have to send me anything!  good luck to you all! X


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Oh no Soozi, such a shame. Do you ever come to the UK, maybe someone could post yours if you come here often?


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Jellypi3 said:


> Oh no Soozi, such a shame. Do you ever come to the UK, maybe someone could post yours if you come here often?


Thank you hun for your reply! I don't get over to the UK much at all as I would not want to leave Liddy so it deffo won't be this year! I am always asking any friends and rellies to bring over things from UK mostly for Liddy but it isn't possible until next year now. I really do not mind and am not being Bah Humbug as I have plenty of kitties that I can help here who quite honestly could really do with a few nice things! so I would be happy to just give this year and not receive so signed up for the Rescue SS! 

PS. My Sister sent over just our UK driving licences in a Jiffy bag from UK Air mail recorded delivery and it cost over 7 quid! shameful!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Does Zooplus not send direct to you. xx


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

catcoonz said:


> Does Zooplus not send direct to you. xx


Oo great idea! Or amazon? Your Secret Santa could buy directly off the website for you!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Jellypi3 said:


> Oo great idea! Or amazon? Your Secret Santa could buy directly off the website for you!


Ha! even the Spanish Zooplus.es don't ship here! Nor Amazon.es :nonod: Believe me I have tried I have been ordering stuff on the internet and just get it sent to a friend or relative in UK and have to wait until they come over obviously weight and size is often a problem with the luggage restrictions on the budget airlines! It's really sweet of you to offer to send but the shipping cost alone could go to a rescue in UK! Now that I would be happy with!


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

How much would it be to send you a card from the UK Soozi? I'm thinking vouchers?


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

Jellypi3 said:


> 93 days until Christmas!!!!


Is that all?! Dear god I am so not organised!!!


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Jellypi3 said:


> Oh no Soozi, such a shame. Do you ever come to the UK, maybe someone could post yours if you come here often?


I want to send Soozi some stuff. Of course it won't be a secret but I,live on the continent and it will be cheaper for me than for any of you guys. C'mon Soozi, let me be your Santa, say yes please


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I want to be Liddy's SS too - my husband owns an international courier company so I CAN send something  I won't be secret, obviously, but Liddy doesn't know me  I'm happy for Carly to put me down as Soozi's if she wants to join in officially!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

I am sooo excited! Christmas is too far away, I have no patience haha:w00t:


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Ok folks, there's only one more week left to sign up!

The email list has been updated today. if your name isn't on there, then you won't get an SS parcel, no exception! So do check and make sure your email has been noted.

If you haven't signed up by the 30th, then I'm afraid it'll be too late, as I plan to sort everything ASAP. Get cracking folks. Keep me busy!


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Bumpity bump! Time's a-tickin!


----------



## gentoo1980 (Aug 6, 2013)

Kcabrera3 said:


> Actually you are totally right! I choose only one gift but 20£ because £5 gift is too little but postage can be very expensive... At the end the important think is have fun!


I felt bad last year cause was gonna spend a fiver on the gifts as P&P would be to high but opted to use the paws in our hearts shop instead. But was told it didn't matter how much you spend on your gift anyways. Neven done a SS before so didn't know how it all worked.

My cats loved all the presses they got. Still got half of them around. Glad I did it last year as never seen a semi ferrel I took on play with toys before but someone sent her a big toy rat and she loved it. Guess she must have hunted the odd one whilst on the street or something. She looked proper happy playing with it.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Oh dear, santa seems to have slipped down the page again.

Only 5 days left to sign up folks.

I haven't had anyone new come through for a few days now, so let's see those emails start flooding in! Do remember to post on the SS likes and dislikes thread once you see your name on my email list in post 1 of this thread.

Also remember, if your name is not on that list, it means I haven't got your email and you'll need to resend. No late chances after 30th Sept!


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Shameless bump!


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

This SS thing is exciting! I can't wait to go shopping!


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

My sorting finger's itching to begin! Wish I'd closed it today as then I could've sorted over the weekend.


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

I'll not be participating this year unfortunately. But I cannot wait to see what your SS gets you all


----------



## Indiandpuppy (Feb 24, 2013)

can I sign up again please, for bagpuss 

he loved his pressies last year, sadly I believe the person we sent our gift to had some personal issues so I saw no pics and I don't think they sent theirs out either. 

but yeah 1 space pleassseeeee x


----------



## Indiandpuppy (Feb 24, 2013)

gentoo! I sent to you  

glad you liked the pressies


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

gentoo1980 said:


> I felt bad last year cause was gonna spend a fiver on the gifts as P&P would be to high but opted to use the paws in our hearts shop instead. But was told it didn't matter how much you spend on your gift anyways. Neven done a SS before so didn't know how it all worked.
> 
> My cats loved all the presses they got. Still got half of them around. Glad I did it last year as never seen a semi ferrel I took on play with toys before but someone sent her a big toy rat and she loved it. Guess she must have hunted the odd one whilst on the street or something. She looked proper happy playing with it.


We loved your presents last year, gentoo. We chose a flying frenzy, a cube and a catnip pillow. All still very popular with the cats and kittens!


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Indiandpuppy, if you want to sign up, you need to send the email.


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Just one more bump up to the first page  Any more Santa wanna-be's around?


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Me and Dollie will have a go, if it's okay


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

[email protected], last day to sign up is tomorrow. I will close the sign up at 5 PM tomorrow evening.. If you're not on the list by then, then I'm afraid you're not in. I'll update the email list tomorrow evening.


----------



## Smoosh (Aug 12, 2011)

Just sent my email


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Last day to sign up!!!!


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

still wondering what I should buy ... 1 15£ gift or 2 gifts of a 5£ value? Help 

Too lazy to read last year's thread. What had the most success? The small gifts or the bigger ones?


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Brit, if you want to change, I need your email, Now! If not in by the end of play today, I'm afraid you're stuck with what you've already chosen.

Because things are mental today and I don't have the time to do the updates, I will accept emails until 12 tonight. Then SS will be closed and I'll begin the sorting after doing a final list update at some point tomorrow.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

SS is now closed! Please have a look at the original post, as I've changed it to reflect this.

I'll get everyone's SS choice to them before 20th October (that gives me 2 weekends to sort them).


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

wow there's loads of us! Well done Carly  Can't wait now!


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Woohoooo! Thanks Carly!


----------



## Indiandpuppy (Feb 24, 2013)

woopwoop!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Ive got one of my SS, very happy, thank you.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

OM goodness - have the emails started???? :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Yesssssss


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

I got my email already. I'd better start shopping :biggrin5:


----------



## Shikoku (Dec 16, 2013)

Excited!  I cannot wait to begin shopping although I don't have my email yet... *sulks* :lol:


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Started my santa shopping, this is fun.


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Argh thinking about it, really wish Id chosen a higher option as Im going to spend more than £5 anyway.


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/378809-ss-likes-dislikes-8.html

Please post your kitties likes/dislikes so that your SS can begin picking what your kitties like. Don't want any disappointments this Christmas!


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Got my email, did lots of window shopping but find it rather difficult to pick the right pressies :scared: 

I think I'll consult with my Leo and Daisy 

And big thank you Carly xx


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Jackie99 said:


> Argh thinking about it, really wish Id chosen a higher option as Im going to spend more than £5 anyway.


Same here .... I ended up spending double the amount I had expected. I hope that the "recipients" will be happy :confused1:


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Hi just a friendly reminder 

If you've got your SS present please come and tell us on the relieved thread and Email Carly.

Some of us are very anxious xx
http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/385435-secret-santa-received-thread.html


----------

